# TheOutcaste joins the Microsoft crew!



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Congratulations Outcaste! :4-cheers:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Outcaste!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion and welcome to the team!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations :4-cheers:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Outcaste!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Great work, Congrats

Gary


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the achievement! :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats and welcome aboard Outcaste:4-clap::4-clap::wave:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is great news thanks for joining us, I am a fan, and look forward to your expertise being shared among us.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Way to go Outcaste!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good job, congratulations!!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done! You deserve it.



.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats.

Good luck with your Microsoft Duties :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Welcome to the staff!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

JC just posted this in the Registry.
Sorry that I am so Late.

I knew that it was meant to be.

I think you are very helpful and knowledgeable.
I hope that you stay for a long time.

This place just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the TSF Microsoft Support Tech Team!

TheOutcaste is also a fellow Microsoft MVP.

Congratulations.

John

.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats TheOutcaste :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks to all for the warm Welcome, it's really appreciated.

Jerry


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats dear.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I missed this one! Congratulations!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ray:Welcome ray:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

:redface: Don't usually get anywhere but XP support these days so missed out on the welcoming committee but anyway, congrats and welcome to the team, the more the merrier. :grin:


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks again to all, and to those who posted since I last looked.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate! ray:


----------

